# Music and Dance of Southeast Asia



## Strange Magic

As there appeared a thread here in the Ballet forum on flamenco dance, I offer also this reference to a thread I've begun on the "classical" dance of Southeast Asia, in the Non-Classical forum. Examples are provided of Kampuchean, Indian, and Balinese dance.

http://www.talkclassical.com/46400-music-dance-southeast-asia.html


----------

